# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  طارت جماجم العدى

## أم كريم

*لئن كان الناس يعبرون إلى الموت عن طريق الحياة فإن المجاهد يعبر إلى الحياة عن طريقالموت*
 *
فاسمع اخيا منصتا لحادي الارواح* 
*يحدوك شوقا للعلا لجنة الأفراح* 
 *تجمعوا حول اللواء وارفعوها عاليا*
*سنبذل النفس ونرخص الدماء الغاليا*
 *دماؤنا الحرة تنقش لنا الفخر* 
 *دماؤنا الحرة تنقش لنا الفخر* 
 *أيطلب المجد التليد بالرقاد والمنا*
*ما المجد إلا بالنضال بالجهاد و العنا* 
*فكن اخي جلدا كي تبلغ المجدا* 
*فكن اخي جلدا كي تبلغ المجدا* 
 *أنا الجهاد حرفتي أنا الشهادة غايتي*
*ومص دم أعداء الله اخي هوايتي* 
*فلست خوارا بل كنت إعصارا*
*فلست خوارا بل كنت إعصارا*
 *أصبحت القلوب تهوى حرفة الجهاد*
*وأضحت السيوف فينا حلة الايادي*
 *طارت جماجم العدى بموسم الحصاد*
*وأمست القدس عروس أوطاني* 
منقول

----------


## أبو مصعب الأزهري

> *أيطلب المجد التليد بالرقاد والمنا*
> *ما المجد إلا بالنضال بالجهاد و العنا* 
> *فكن اخي جلدا كي تبلغ المجدا* 
> *فكن اخي جلدا كي تبلغ المجدا* 
> 
> *أنا الجهاد حرفتي أنا الشهادة غايتي*
> *ومص دم أعداء الله اخي هوايتي*


بكت عيني على الفرقى خذوني :: إلى أرض الجهاد وودعوني 
تذكرت الجهاد ففاض دمعي :: وهيج مقلتي ذل الركونِ 
أحب الغزو بل أهوى رباه :: أحب دكادك الهيجا دعوني 
أناجي النفس أسلبها هواها :: أروضها على خوض المنونِ
فكل الحب في غير الإله :: سراب قد يكون من المجونِ 

دعوني اتركوني 
فما أحلى الشهادة في عيوني 

اللهم يسر الجهاد واختم لنا بالشهادة التى ترضيك عنا يا كريم يا جواد .

----------

